# PLS:How much AUD can we carry when migrating?



## weeras (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,

Can some one tell me or direct me to the resources on where i can find, AUD amount we can carry when migrating to AUS? :confused2:

Thanx in advance,


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have already opened ur OZ bank A/C and you have transferred the money then carry 1000 to 2000 AUD with you. 

If you haven't done this, please do so. You can very well open the bank A/C in Australia sitting in offshore. National Australia Bank - NAB check in this website and fillup the application form for NAB classic Account.

Its not advisable to carry all your savings fund to AUD in cash while travelling.

Good Luck.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can carry about 10,000AUD without declaring then, anything over that has to be declared, each country has a limit that you can carry without being questioned, i think for India it is 8000 USD, over that they ask you a zillion questions, where it came from, why, how, when etc etc etc... maddy has suggested you the rest already.

cheers


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have friends and family in australia, you don't need to carry much cash. If you need to carry large amount of cash do so in a safe form i.e. bank check etc. You will need to declare it also when you arrive if it is more than 10K Aus.


----------



## weeras (Oct 18, 2011)

Thnax Maddy, Anj and Jshara....
I need to bring quiet large amount for future use......
I'm gonna try Maddy's advice....

Thanx again........


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

weeras said:


> Thnax Maddy, Anj and Jshara....
> I need to bring quiet large amount for future use......
> I'm gonna try Maddy's advice....
> 
> Thanx again........


I would definitely concur with Maddy.

Aside from the customs declaration for large sums of money (which is the easy bit), you would also need to consider how to keep the money safe - you certainly do not want to be walking around with large sums of money nor do you want to take a chance and leave it in the house. Hence, the safest place for your cash is in the bank and you can access it as and when you need it.

I also have a NAB account - you will get an account number within 24 hours of applying for a bank account and you can then email them prior to arriving to set up an appointment to activate your account (as simple as showing your original passport) and you should have access to your money right there and then.


----------

